# Sargent 11/16



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Decided to burn a personal day and wet a line. As soon as I got on the beach I saw huge schools going nuts. I was hoping it was reds. Nope. Jetty tuna smashed a spoon and kicked my tail. It was cool to have fish surrounding you and bait going nuts. Moved down a little and it was on non stop. Ended up with 15. 14 bulls and one keeper. I did not make a cast that did not result in a fish. It was crazy. 3 doubles then I decided to just use one pole. I tagged the smallest bull-just under 34" because it inhaled the hook and was bleeding real bad. Tried to revive and it just wouldn't. Birds and bait everywhere. I wish I had some sharkchum quality pics. But i don't. Left em biting and exhausted.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report and pics. I had a feeling it was gonna be good this week after the way they were biting Sunday. Judging by the shells and clay it looks like you were in one of my spots. Great job!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

dang you, congratulations!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like a good day for sure.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

Good trip! Question for you or Sharkchum, can you cast to a deep enough gut from the shore or do you have to get wet?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

xmatador said:


> Good trip! Question for you or Sharkchum, can you cast to a deep enough gut from the shore or do you have to get wet?


It depends on where your fishing and how far you can cast. Last Sunday I was catching them casting from dry sand, but I still had to get in the water to release them.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

great report. I have always wanted to surf fish down there when I make my annual fishing trip, maybe new years I can!


----------

